# Tornado!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just saw this in the news


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG! My daughter is in Huelva at the moment on a school trip!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> OMG! My daughter is in Huelva at the moment on a school trip!


hope she's OK

she's not in Cartaya is she


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> hope she's OK
> 
> she's not in Cartaya is she


I'm just digging out the itinery as we speak. They are due back this afternoon. I would have heard something if there had been a problem wouldn't I? I wish I had let her take her mobile phone now. I was worried it might get lost so she left it behind.
This weekend really is desperate. Tornados threatening my daughter, and volcanos threatening my OH in the UK! 
What on earth have I done to deserve this??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I'm just digging out the itinery as we speak. They are due back this afternoon. I would have heard something if there had been a problem wouldn't I? I wish I had let her take her mobile phone now. I was worried it might get lost so she left it behind.
> This weekend really is desperate. Tornados threatening my daughter, and volcanos threatening my OH in the UK!
> What on earth have I done to deserve this??


Its not good at the moment is it! I'm actually really down. What with the rain, I'm flooded in, thunder and lightning all night long, the constant power cuts, my husband stuck in the UK (they're not gonna get back tomorrow I dont think??), one of dogs is unwell and I really need to get him to the vets, I've a friend in the UK who's undergoing chemo, my sons school is cause for concern..............

Lynn your daughter will be fine. The school would have taken at least one mobile and would make contact if there's a problem. I'll bet they'll come back, bright eyed and bushy tailed full of their adventure

Jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Jo, I know you are right. All my sensible bones have unfortunately done a runner this morning and I just need a strong coffee and a bacon sandwich. Then I'll be all set to deal with whatever the highter being decides to throw at me! 

I could do without these thunder storms tho. Last time we were a direct hit and I lost my modem and computer!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Jo, I know you are right. All my sensible bones have unfortunately done a runner this morning and I just need a strong coffee and a bacon sandwich. Then I'll be all set to deal with whatever the highter being decides to throw at me!
> 
> I could do without these thunder storms tho. Last time we were a direct hit and I lost my modem and computer!


Sunny F****** Spain??????? I'm not happy today, sorry everyone!

Let us know about your daughter Lynn, I'm gonna worry now - altho I have my sensible bones in, so I know that she's just fine and if they're anywhere near this thing, they'll find it a real adventure. Are there any other mums you can call and talk thru it???

Jo xxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

To think we nearly moved to Spain So glad we decided on Cyprus instead.
I love Spain but my sister left there after living there for 18 years because she was fed up with the way things were going and fed up of being flooded every winter and being in the middle of bush fires every summer so we came to Cyprus instead.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> To think we nearly moved to Spain So glad we decided on Cyprus instead.
> I love Spain but my sister left there after living there for 18 years because she was fed up with the way things were going and fed up of being flooded every winter and being in the middle of bush fires every summer so we came to Cyprus instead.



Its not good here. The floods and the storms are causing the landslides to come back after they've just repaired them! I've no chance of getting out of my house - I'm really fed up today!!!! I'm the closest I've been to wanting to go back to the UK!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

It has been predicted that it will be about 6 degrees C hotter than last summer on average - I'm just wondering when tsunner's going to arrive.

We have had a long wet winter here in Javea - but nowhere near as bad as Andalucia & other southern areas


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish it would stop thundering now. It sounds like its right overhead and making the house shake! I'm surprised that I still have interenet?? and electricity?


If I vanish, you'll know why!!LOL
Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I wish it would stop thundering now. It sounds like its right overhead and making the house shake! I'm surprised that I still have interenet?? and electricity?
> 
> 
> If I vanish, you'll know why!!LOL
> Jo xxx


We'll try & behave


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Now Now children...where's that stoic British Resolve? My Mum always told us " What can't be cured must be endured". There's plenty worse off, count your blessings.
Have a cup of coffee and another piece of gooey chocolate cake...then you'll feel better!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> Now Now children...where's that stoic British Resolve? My Mum always told us " What can't be cured must be endured". There's plenty worse off, count your blessings.
> Have a cup of coffee and another piece of gooey chocolate cake...then you'll feel better!!



Huh! Havent got any chocolate cake! and I want some!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I have and I'm having some right now.. ( it's got coconut sprinkles on top as well )..yum yum!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

And, apparently, last Monday night about midnight there was an earthquake in Granada of about 4.7 which could be felt in Malaga province - although I have to say I didnt notice it. I think I was on here at the time!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Just the plague of locusts to go then????


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Funnily enough, I read that they have a plague of locusts in Australia at the moment. Apparently, they are covering an area the size of Spain! Yikes!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Funnily enough, I read that they have a plague of locusts in Australia at the moment. Apparently, they are covering an area the size of Spain! Yikes!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> it has been predicted that it will be about 6 degrees c hotter than last summer on average -



:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I drove through the area at the time it was quiet rough, there were a total of 15 mini tornados in Portugal that day. the worst was in Tavira, several boats were carried out of the water onto the road, I saw one Car over turned on the A22 outside Tavira....


----------

